# Does Flourite last?



## mycross3 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a planted tank thats been running for 3yrs, I recently pulled out all my plants to start over.
Will the flourite still be good for the new plants?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes, fluorite lasts forever much like a diamond except a lot cheaper and dustier.


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

mycross3 said:


> I have a planted tank thats been running for 3yrs, I recently pulled out all my plants to start over.
> Will the flourite still be good for the new plants?


May be it last forever from chemical point of view, but for the plants it is not the best one on the market(too heavy substrate), and in 2-3 years turns anaerobic (acidic). I personally had problems with this substrate after 3 years and had to tear whole tank apart. Now I have Amazonia AquaSoil for 2 years- no problems yet.


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

How exactly does flourite turn anaerobic, and how is that the same as acidic? It seems that aquasoil is in fact much more acidic in nature than flourite. It also has some degree of organic material in it, so would be much more likely to become anaerobic. To answer the original question, flourite will last as long as you will, and probably a bit longer.


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

If you have a positive experience with flourite -share with this forum.I would not want to go into chemical details and talk about formation of dead zones in this substrate,which causing build up of H2S(which is acid) and it is a product of anaerobic bacteria.I did not like this substrate.It did not work for me.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I have had flourite original in my 75 for over 8 years. NO issues. I do have MTS and gravel vac. My only complaint is that my plants roots are huge.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

mrakhnyansky said:


> If you have a positive experience with flourite -share with this forum.I would not want to go into chemical details and talk about formation of dead zones in this substrate,which causing build up of H2S(which is acid) and it is a product of anaerobic bacteria.I did not like this substrate.It did not work for me.


It is possible for dead zones to form in any substrate type. But for these zones to form and produce hydrogen sulfide gas you need a few special conditions occurring at the same time for there to be gas production. If zones of the substrate material are unable to exchange water with the main water column will result in low O2 levels which produces an anaeobic area. An anaerobic area doesn't necessarily mean that gas will form though. For gas to be produced you also need organic material in that anaerobic zone for the bacteria to digest and make the gas.

The larger grain your substrate is (i.e. fluorite) the less likely it is that a particular area of substrate will be cut off from the water column because larger gravel lets more water into the deeper layers. Now if you mix fluorite with something else like a fine sand, soil, or some kind of substrate additive like laterite, or sphagnum peat moss you run a greater risk of the substrate being unable to exchange water with the oxygenated layer above. If you add on top of this an organic source like not siphoning the gravel for a long period of time (which allows fish poop known as mulm to accumulate), then bacteria living in anaerobic zones have material to eat and Hydrogen sulfide (H2S) gas will probably form over time.

H2S will react with water to form a weak acid that will form at a relatively slow rate, it isn't really soluble in water and most of the gas exits the tank as gas, but if you have a lot of dead zones then you might get more H2S dissolved in the water. H2S can also cause a problem when it reacts with oxygen dissolved in the water and makes sulfur dioxide (SO2) which then reacts with water to form a stronger acid which can hurt your fish. It is really the later reactions that make a problem but unless you have a large amount of Hydrogen sulfide gas being formed in your tank then you really shouldn't notice problems. It is actually rather rare with inert substrates to get dead zones, usually problems happen when using too much soil, or tanks that are never siphoned.


----------



## jczz1232 (May 8, 2008)

flourite is the way to go


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I've been using flourite for almost 5 years. When I used to gravel vac it, I would just let the suction just move the surface, never go in to deep. I want the mulm down there, it's food for the roots, especially crypts. If I had Hydrogen Sulfide problems, I would have noticed black roots on the plants that I was discarding. I have never seen black roots in this substrate. And yes, occasionally I have to discard crypt wendtii because they get to thick. I don't use root ferts either. Flourite is a pain when first setting up because it is dusty. But that is a problem only when setting it up brand new.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

mrakhnyansky said:


> May be it last forever from chemical point of view, but for the plants it is not the best one on the market(too heavy substrate), and in 2-3 years turns anaerobic (acidic). I personally had problems with this substrate after 3 years and had to tear whole tank apart. Now I have Amazonia AquaSoil for 2 years- no problems yet.


Anaerobic means without oxygen. Building up a bacteria that survives without oxygen will release methane into the substrate. Which is the only danger I am aware of from anaerobic conditions. When u see bubbles coming up from the substrate and it smells, its time to do something about it.

In terms of it being acidic, I didn't think that is possible. I am not aware of any waste from anaerobic bacteria that reduces pH. Unless u are thinking of anaerobic exercise which releases lactic acid and can affect the homeostasis in the affected muscles.

In regards to ADA aquasoil, it is because its partially made of peat which will reduce pH.

The flourite I have used has last me a while. If you are using EI dosing, u have no problems at all with it for a very long time.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

^^^Hydrogen sulfide^^^ not methane^^^


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

Newt said:


> ^^^Hydrogen sulfide^^^ not methane^^^


I stand corrected


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I have some very favorable short term experience with flourite regular in my mini-M (6 mon), the kid's betta tank (6 mon) and flourite black in my grow out tank (2 months). I was growing Syngonathus sp, Toninas, Erios, Rotalas, Elantine trianda they seem to have done very well.

Having used both Aquasoil and Flourite, I will say the latter is a more "forgiving" substrate (in terms of algae issues with initial setup) especially in high light conditions.


----------

